# Flamingo to Islamorada Sandbar?



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

On "that" other Florida Sports Person related forum there is a post about running from Flamingo to Islamorada in a group. This would be a great opportunity to put a bread crumb path in your GPS. I'll see if I can get Tommy (TGunn) to post some info over here. So far it's set for October 10 at 10am at the mouth of Tin Can Pass. I'm gong to do it! Let's get a regatta of microskiffers there to show up!

The run is about 30 miles one way.

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

that sounds like a fun one. sometimes I wish I lived further south. 

is it an open water run, or does it zig and zag through the mangroves and what not? I have no idea.

L.R.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Its open water. You do have a few areas that you have to run through with some small islands and cuts. Tin can is one example. Really cool run though. I have done it both ways.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Jan, PM me the link.....thanks


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Good way to enjoy a fall day before the cold fronts start blasting through.
I've made the run from the old Plantation Yacht Harbor Resort to Flamingo a few times.
Never in a micro though, did it in a 19' whaler with a 140 and a kicker.

http://www.nps.gov/ever/photosmultimedia/upload/FloridaBayMapandGuideSmall.pdf


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Sounds like alots of fun! 

I need to get me a microskiff pretty soon.

My 21ft pontoon boat won't work.....23 MPH with 60 merc 4-stroke EFI bigfoot. Kinda slow...... :-/


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

20 mph, that's about the speed most micros travel at.
Especially if they want to keep their kidneys intact.
And you'd be a lot more comfortable WS.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

thanks, but not for me, not interested in doing it with a flotilla. I'm sure everyone will have fun and hopefully no break downs, groundings etc.

Depending on the number of boats that sign up I would suggest someone contact the park service and advise them of the plans and proposed route. I don't think there is anything they can or would do to stop you, but letting them in on a 20+ something boat procession through a sensitive area of the park would probably be viewed favorably and probably avoid anyone getting stopped along they way, potentially holding up the conga line. Any deeper draft vessels need to know there are places where they could get in trouble coming off plane depending on the tides too. I imagine the ring leader knows what he's doing on all this, but I still think advising the park service is a good idea, especially if the attendance breaks the 20 boat mark...

I see the graphic in the nps doc is extracted from Waterproof Chart #33E, which is noted in the doc, but they don't mention that the preferred channels on the chart are also noted with an index number to a waypoint list.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I would love to make the trip.
But even if my skiff was done, I wouldn't make it on my 6gal tank of gas.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> 20 mph, that's about the speed most micros travel at.
> Especially if they want to keep their kidneys intact.
> And you'd be a lot more comfortable WS.


A lot more comfortable ride and roomy on my boat because it's underskinned the poon that's helped alot. So I won't get beat-up on the waves


----------



## TBR (Apr 20, 2009)

Hey Jan,

We're going to roll east from Tin Can [in front of the marina] at 10am on Saturday, Oct. 10.  Just remember 10-10 at 10.  Some guys are booking rooms to overnight in Islamorada, others are heading back Saturday evening.

I don't think we're double-digits in the number of boats heading over at this point.  It's tough to tell, with the recent meltdown over at FS.  Who knows who's really in?

At any rate, I don't plan on contacting the NPS on the issue.  When they call on us to help them go forward with the General Management Plan, I'm the first one on the bus and ready to ride.  

On the other hand, nothing going on in the park on that day is illegal, requires a permit, or is goverened by any other statute or regulation.  I, personally, am not going to set the precedent of clearing legal activity with the National Parks Service every time I enjoy Everglades National Park within my rights.  I don't alert people when I intend to keep legal fish, use a legal castnet, or enter a no-wake zone, either. 

I know that sounds very NRA/Libertarian of me, and I'm fine with that.  And I do appreciate the thoughts on the matter, and others may in fact follow your advice.  That's just how I roll. [You know how us guys in our big, heavy sleds livebait sleds are. . . ]

There's a thread over in South-General if any of ya'll are interested, or I'm totally fine with Jan being a liaison.  Hope to see some of ya'll there.

--TGunn/Tommy

PS---if you get enough guys together, you could take your own route to the same place through some flatter, skinnier water. I know Luke [a/k/a don't Panic] on the FS thread would take point for you skinny water guys. We're all going to the same place, so that route may actually be more educational/beneficial for you.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> PS---if you get enough guys together, you could take your own route to the same place through some flatter, skinnier water. I know Luke [a/k/a don't Panic] on the FS thread would take point for you skinny water guys. We're all going to the same place, so that route may actually be more educational/beneficial for you.


That sounds cool, let's pencil that in and see who and how many show up !


----------



## TBR (Apr 20, 2009)

If you don't get enough together, Jan, you're all obviously always welcome with the other boats. That goes without saying.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

If y'all want to over night here is a link that was supplied on "that" other forum... ;D
http://www.islamoradachamber.com/listings.cfm?sid=2


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> If you don't get enough together, Jan, you're all obviously always welcome with the other boats. That goes without saying.


I figured there would be a few boats slower like us micro guys that we can all hang with. 

Looking forward to it!

Cheers


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> Hey Jan,
> 
> 
> At any rate, I don't plan on contacting the NPS on the issue.  When they call on us to help them go forward with the General Management Plan, I'm the first one on the bus and ready to ride.
> ...


Tommy with single digit numbers I wouldn't bother either and I didn't mean to imply there was anything illegal going on. It was more of a courtesy call of sorts if you had a mess of boats.

I can tell you back in 97 I was organizing a Mako owners tournament at Plantation Key Marina. The plan was to have a shore lunch/BBQ kind of thing on Rabbit Key. We ended up not doing because of too many deep draft boats and logistics of getting people and supplies back and forth. But as a matter of protocol I always invited the Marine Patrol/FWC to join our captain's meetings. I did this in all the states we held tournaments too. Anyway, 9/10 times someone would show up to either discuss local boating fishing issues and/or just make a presence (most people only meet them when the blue light is flashing  ) In this case I contacted the NPS too and had representation there from both organizations. I can tell you they DID appreciate the heads up.

Anyway, I only brought it up as something to consider if it looked like you were going to get a mess of boats. With the GMP haggling going on these days the PR wouldn't hurt.

btw - I'm an NRA life member since 1983.


----------



## franklin.howell (Aug 11, 2009)

All skiffs participating should be sure to check that all their safety equipment is in order as it seems like everytime I participate in a organized event (fishing tournament) there the park service is there to check some boats.


----------



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

This sounds like a good time. Jan, you gonna have power by then or do you need a lift.


----------



## TBR (Apr 20, 2009)

Deerfly,

No sweat, don't worry I didn't take your comment as an accusation, I know you're just looking out.

If anything, I would *like* to think that one experienced boat showing 8-9 others how to safely navigate through a semi-tricky area would benefit all involved, including the Park, and maybe _prevent _a future grounding, and would be commended by the NPS. . .however, logical thought doesn't always pan out the way we expect it to.


----------



## fpflats (Aug 2, 2009)

Are you running back country thru iron pipe and nine mile bank thru rabbit key cut?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Are you running back country thru iron pipe and nine mile bank thru rabbit key cut?



If I remember correctly they have some routes posted on the thread in FS south general.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> Are you running back country thru iron pipe and nine mile bank thru rabbit key cut?


that would be the long way to Holiday Isle, deeper and easier, but farther. I like that route myself, but I think they're running tin can to buoy key and eastward to dump and then south through whipray jogging over toward crane key from that end, etc.


----------



## gheenoeguy (Mar 27, 2007)

My friend tried this with his 17 foot Whaler,GPS and charts with no experience,I told him he really needs to know the waters to take this trip across. He said that's why I have a GPS and this trip will be easy,he had it all charted out by a local fisherman who takes this trip all the time. He called me later to tell me after 3 groundings,one bad one he was forced to turn around and put his Whaler on his trailer and tow it there,I was telling him the whole time to tow his boat.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Florida Bay is very much a place to live by the rule: If you don't know, go slow!
It's an area full of "no foots". Whatsa "no foot"?
That's an area that on the nav charts has no depth indications.
More than once I've watched people who believe "if it's wet, go for it", end up stuck firmly in the mud.
But with a little time on the water, it doesn't take long to learn the way around.
I used the "launch at low tide" technique to learn my way across. No doubt where the channels and mud banks are then.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Who's in?


----------



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

I am about 90% in. Looking for a co- pilot. Jan you staying over or just out and back?


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I will have a ride, depending on the number of micro's who go I'll either be in the Waterman or Native. If no micro's go then I'll be in the Egret with the larger boats. 

I'm 50/50 on spending the night.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Crap. Just found this thread. Sounds like a really good time wish I could go but its a busy weekend. Hunt for Reds is happening in Titusville and I pulled an archery permit for my local WMA.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm in, bringing down the Lostmen


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Names on the wall... Who else?

Also if you want to go but need a ride... post now. 

Me
Skinny_Water
perseverance32


----------



## copperhead (May 30, 2008)

I'm in with my daughter Erin. Stayin' over Sat. nite. Try and hit up some bones late Sat. and early Sun. before heading back to Flamingo....


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Looks like it's going to be a great time. I'm still debating on spending the night. 

There will be two groups. Us little guys will run the more sheltered passage.

Cheers


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Looks like it's going to be a great time. I'm still debating on spending the night.
> 
> There will be two groups. Us little guys will run the more sheltered passage.
> 
> Cheers



I really wish I could make it.
I hate owning two skiffs, and not being able to use any.


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

Hey guys.... looks like it should be a good group of us micro guys going.. Luke and I will be more than willing to lead the way for any micro guys that would like a fun/dependable route to take.. The only thing is that I will be coming across from Islamorada in the morning.. There for i will not be of much help on the run back ( sorry ) but none the less look forward to meeting you all on saturday should be a great time! [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Hey guys.... looks like it should be a good group of us micro guys going.. Luke and I will be more than willing to lead the way for any micro guys that would like a fun/dependable route to take.. The only thing is that I will be coming across from Islamorada in the morning.. There for i will not be of much help on the run back ( sorry ) but none the less look forward to meeting you all on saturday should be a great time!  [smiley=1-beer.gif]



Whats up zo.
Hit me up I lost your number.
Stupid Tmobile is acting up and pretty much everyone with a Sidekick lost their contacts.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm out, joys of being a boss man!


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

Sorry to hear that skinny_water... Eric I tried getting a hold of you the other day.. You need get your skiff done so you can make these runs with us! 

Alonzo


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

skinnywater, your out... FAIL! ;D Gonna miss ya... 

Well got bad news and good news... 

Bad news, the motor finally came in for my skiff. However there is not enough time to mount, rig, break in etc it... so I'm not going to be able to take the it...

Good News, I've got a boat to take. ;D My good friend's Waterman has been sitting dry for a few months and he has graciously allowed me to use it. 

Already got a night booked at La Jolla! See you folks tomorrow!

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

Nice Jan... The La Jolla is a sweet place I stay there almost every time I'm down there you cant beat the set up! see you in the AM!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Sorry to hear that skinny_water... Eric I tried getting a hold of you the other day.. You need get your skiff done so you can make these runs with us!
> 
> Alonzo


I bought another skiff for 'mingo.
I just need to finish the other one first before I can start working on the other one I bought. lol
Hopefully soon enough. :-/


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

LOL what did you end up buying?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> LOL what did you end up buying?


Check my thread titled "heres my skiff" in the bragging section.
This skiff is bigger, and a WHOLE lot lighter than the 14'. 
Its towards the last couple pages of the thread.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

TGUNN made a few point so I'm sharing them here...


 I'm concerned about losing people on the way over; each boat should have a "wingman." 
 We'll raft up just east of the headpins to the marina channel
 We leave at 10am.
 We need to have adequate spacing between boats, for a few reasons.  First, the guys up ahead need to have room to bail out if for some unforseen reason, it gets too skinny.  And I don't want somebody slowing down or stopping, forced or otherwise, and getting run over.  This is common sense.  But additionally, when you run these narrow channels, each boat will push its own volume of water out of the channel.  By the last boat, there will be less water there than the first.  Have adequate spacing.
 A few of us need to excahnge phone numbers before we leave; phones will work towards the Keys.
 Finally, if you have a VHF, bring it.  We'll pick a channel before we go. 
 Won't be many folks at the sandbar when we arrive; I had planned on heading over and meeting up in the basin in front of Worldwide Sportsman, regardless of which route you take.
 I'll probably coast into Hog Heaven in the early afternoon and try to catch some of the Ole Miss-Alabama game.  It's between Whale Harbor Cut and Snake Creek, ocean side.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

Jan, will you have your "spot" with you in case you don't make it?  ;D


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

No spot... just a chart, compass and a poor sense of direction...


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

Agreed my phone works throughout Florida Bay so i will give my number out to anyone who wants it in the morning... Im looking forward to this.. Since ill be leading no one will be left behind in my crew I have made this run at least 20 times this summer alone so we should be all set to go my way.... I know Tommy also has a pretty good handle with his route! Should be a blast and im looking forward to it...

Alonzo


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

nothing like chilln at the bar then chilln off at the OV.


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

Well guys, though it was a small group it was still a blast.. Met a bunch of new people and caught up with others that i had not talked to in a while... But none the less got a little bit of fishing done and good amount of drinking! [smiley=1-beer-german.gif] Hopefully some of you guys can share some pics you all took.. We should for sure try and do this again.. Maybe ill set up a winter time camping trip at flamingo to not so much weight on Tommy/Tgunn shoulders.. till next time.. 

Alonzo


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm up for a winter time camp out.
I should have my skiff done by then for sure.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Couple quick pix...


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Forgot to mention with all the running around this weekend I only burned 8.2 gallons of fuel! Got to love 4 strokes!


----------



## TBR (Apr 20, 2009)

Jan,

I'm glad you and the rest of the skinny skiff gang were able to make it.  There is already chatter about doing it again soon. I'd like to make good on the fishing trip trade.

Everyone seems to have had a great time, so I think we may make it an annual Columbus Day trip.  If you have any photos, please e-mail to [email protected]

Alonzo---solid work on leading the skinny water guys, and Ocean View was perfect for the guys [like me] who needed a great place to watch the Gators whoop LSU.


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

Tommy glad i could help out.. I told you Ocean View was the spot for football games.. and the food isnt bad either! im ready for the next one! 

Alonzo


----------



## tacobreath (Mar 20, 2009)

unfortunately I missed out but was wondering how treacherous the skinny route is and if it's runnable on the big winter lows?
And any good bonefish flats along the way?


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

> unfortunately I missed out but was wondering how treacherous the skinny route is and if it's runnable on the big winter lows?
> And any good bonefish flats along the way?


in2deep... I learned this route in the middle of last winter while fishing the swamp guides ball.. the wind was at gale force warnings so there was minimal water in the bay! though there was enough water to run.. there was minimal room for error.. so knowledge of the route in crucial.. 

As far as any bonefish spots.. If you are running across in the winter that are is not productive at all during that time of year.. As the main concentration of bonefish are on the oceanside ( so i have been told by some oldtimers down there ) hope this helps.. let me know if you have any questions.. 

Alonzo


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> unfortunately I missed out but was wondering how treacherous the skinny route is and if it's runnable on the big winter lows?
> And any good bonefish flats along the way?


I didn't do the conga line either and not exactly sure which route they actually took, but I grew up fishing down there since the mid 70's and can tell you there's several routes you can take to end up around the Islamorada, Windley Key area etc. And yes, there is enough water in the winter to run a skiff through most, if not all of these routes. Like most places on Earth during any spring tide combined with a strong prevailing wind can make a low low lower and a high high higher  but most of the commonly used routes have been run millions of times by guides and locals and the channels are carved out accordingly. Try blazing your own trail though and you'll probably run aground.  Which is why this trip or more like them are good so people learn their way around back there. All these routes are pretty well marked on the #33E chart too, but following a group is probably better if you're not familiar with the area. 

As fer the bonefish they are mostly along the flats corridor near the ICW parallel to the keys until you get further south and west out around Nine mile bank then you'll find them a bit further north. A good rule of thumb is if you can't see most of the keys mainland (not cell towers and other tall structures but most of the land mass then) you're too far north for bonefish.


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

that very good info stated above..


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

Is the crossing doable in a real micros like Gheenoes and Gladesmens?
What was the smallest boat/motor that went?


----------



## kershelbarfield (Aug 17, 2009)

> Couple quick pix...


Which hotel is that?


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

> Is the crossing doable in a real micros like Gheenoes and Gladesmens?
> What was the smallest boat/motor that went?


I'm not positive but Capt. Jan was going to run is Native with a 20(5)? and Mel from Ankona ran his Copperhead (I think) with a 50?


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

yes the cross is doable in those type of skiffs.. The smallest boat that went was the Copperhead with a 25 tiller...


----------



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

That's La Jolla. Nice people.

www.lajollaresort.com


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

> That's La Jolla. Nice people.
> 
> www.lajollaresort.com


x2 the place is mellow and has the ideal set up!


----------



## kershelbarfield (Aug 17, 2009)

Oh ive been looking at la jolla for the winter trip. Looks like a sick place, first saw it on sportsmans adventures haha


----------



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

I think Coral Bay may be a little nicer. Better docking facility as no exposure to bay. Just a little further south. La jolla is better for walking to stuff.


----------



## raulito9506 (Sep 17, 2008)

so whens the next trip, im picking up my skiff tomorow in tampa


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> > Is the crossing doable in a real micros like Gheenoes and Gladesmens?
> > What was the smallest boat/motor that went?
> 
> 
> I'm not positive but Capt. Jan was going to run is Native with a 20(5)? and Mel from Ankona ran his Copperhead (I think) with a 50?


Alanzo lead the "micro" pack in his Maverick HPX Micro with a carbed 40 Yamaha 4 stroke.
I ran my buddies Tom Gordon 16' Waterman (Hells Bay) Tiller with a Carbed 40 Yamaha 4 Stroke
Mel and his daughter brought out his Copperhead Tiller with a 25 Yamaha 2 stroke
Tate and Bob came out in his Hells Bay 18' Professional with a 90 Yamaha 2 stroke.

I didn't run the Native because I just got a motor Wednesday of last week and there was not enough time to properly rig and break it in for a long run. 

There are two open sections of water we ran that would make the run in an LT or Gladesman a little hairy if the weather turns ugly, but otherwise there should be no problems. 

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## copperhead (May 30, 2008)

A couple of pics from the run....


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

Sweet pics Mel and Jan... I'm looking forward to the next get together.. 

Alonzo


----------



## copperhead (May 30, 2008)

Alonzo,

I appreciate your time and expertise!

M


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

Mel, now worries glad i could help anytime you want to come down again well get out and do some fishing! 

Alonzo


----------



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

nice pics!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

[split] [link=http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1283981856/0#0][splithere][/link][splithere_end]


----------

